# My first Horse Riding Lesson!



## Chocolate (Feb 4, 2009)

Congratulations! It sounds like you had so much fun! Horses are the most amazing creatures on this planet, enjoy them!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Congrats! Hope you have just as much fun and learn just as much next time!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks  I will. Lets just hope that it stops raining where I live. -fingers crossed-


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

Sounds like you really had a lot of fun! I am happy that everythin went really well for you. I do know that it drove me nuts to wait till every saturday to ride my nana (back when i didn't own her).... Lol you will begin to use horse riding as your means to "get away" from life's stresses.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

YEA! It sounds like you had SO much fun! Riding is great, I love just feeling free when I jump or gallop across a feild! Are you doing English or Western?


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

English  I want to learn western one day, but first I'm going to learn the basics of English riding. Yesterday was supposed to be my second horse riding lesson but it rained so my lesson was cancelled


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Yea, our lesson for this week was canceld too because it rained all Mon.- Tues! Well at least I got to ride yesterday!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

stupid rain. My next lesson is tomorrow!! I can't wait!!


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

What part of queensland are you in?


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

a few hours away from Gympie.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Tayz, your joy over your lesson could be felt all the way to Maine in the US!! You also brought back a wonderful memory of my first "lesson" back to me, thanks for that.


----------



## jemulchia (Sep 20, 2009)

When I first started lessons I was just as excited as you are!
Now I own my own horse but he isn't close enough for me to go see him every day.
I hope all goes well for you


----------

